# Grafikkarte piepst immer



## Mway-Tuning (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo hab ein riesen Problem 

ich habe mir die Prolink Geforce FX 5700 eingebaut 

http://www.dooyoo.de/grafikkarten/prolink-pixelview-geforce-fx5700-pdf-pv-n36ag/details/

dieses teil ist die ganze zeit am piepsen, wenn der Grakalüfter unter 1000 geht ! was kann ich dagegen machen ?


----------



## Alexander12 (26. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Wichtig wichtig Grafa piepst immer*

Hi.

Hast du noch Garantie?

Evtl. Hilft auch ein Lüfteraustausch.


MfG Alexander12


----------

